# Cow is wheezing/breathing hard



## mr_onmyway (Jan 26, 2006)

Brought a calf home 450lbs so not a young one :cow: and its started wheezing pretty bad when it inhales. and it has the occasional dry cough. There is no foam around the mouth and its still eating and drinking good and bowel movements are just fine so I am not thinking its pneumonia and really it does not seem to shipping fever as its plenty active not to mention we saw the symproms within a feww hours of the sale. Previously when we have had em come down with shipping fever its a couple days after the sale although i guess anything is possible. It is definitely worse after strenuous activity such as trying to get away from me while trying to give it the shot.

Started it on Tylosin Injection 18cc based on weight last night since vets are few and far around here so I open it up to those who may have a better guess than I. Thoughts?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It could be pneumonia or shipping fever. It could also be lung worms. Stress will definetly make the symptoms worse. It won't hurt to worm the calf, just to make sure.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You might consider a shot of nuflor. I always try to medicate for shipping fever and/or pnuemonia on a beef critter that size just as a precaution when I get them from the sale barn. Have you taken it's temperature? If you're not planning on slaughter in the near future you may consider medicating with some brand of oxytetracyclene. (LA200)


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

Could also be diptheria. Although it usually seems to happen more in younger, smaller calves. Nuflor and Dexamethasone will clear that up.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

it could very well be shipping fever, symptoms sound like it, different organisms can cause it so it may require a different med than usual.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

francismilker said:


> You might consider a shot of nuflor. I always try to medicate for shipping fever and/or pnuemonia on a beef critter that size just as a precaution when I get them from the sale barn. Have you taken it's temperature? If you're not planning on slaughter in the near future you may consider medicating with some brand of oxytetracyclene. (LA200)


+1 on the Nuflor or any other good pnuemonia med(micotil, Draxxin)
Bob


----------



## mr_onmyway (Jan 26, 2006)

No I have not taken the temp yet. although I have the thermometer in the truck so when I run out there I will. 

Is there an issue with switching from the Tylosin to the LA-200 or nuflor? Or should I complete the course I have her started on? I dont have any have not needed it yet But will go get some if need be. 

She seemed this morning to not be wheezing as bad but this evening it sounds about the same. I do have here penned up with a loafing shed she can get in out of the wind. and I dont have to chase here and get her wound up before doctoring her so maybe thats account for the difference.

On the plus side once I get the rope on her I dont get my butt kicked like I did the first night. so she is calming down a bit. She does like the wife better than me though!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a cow with that problem, she had pnumonia as a calf and now has scarred lungs. She always sounds bad, so maybe she came with it.
P.J.


----------



## kclementsdvm (Feb 5, 2008)

mr_onmyway said:


> Brought a calf home 450lbs so not a young one :cow: and its started wheezing pretty bad when it inhales. and it has the occasional dry cough....It is definitely worse after strenuous activity such as trying to get away from me while trying to give it the shot.


Sounds like diphtheria is a good possibility. Penicillin and banamine for a few days should help him out. Don't try to give anything orally as he could choke.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

copperhead46 said:


> I have a cow with that problem, she had pnumonia as a calf and now has scarred lungs. She always sounds bad, so maybe she came with it.
> P.J.


I'll second this thought. I was recently reading about cattle pneumonia in the Merck Manual, and the chronic stage features abscesses in the lungs that get walled off to where antibiotics can't do anything. Then long-term poor doers - "chronics".

One practice in a feedlot of some people I know is to treat the chronics with a steroid to reduce symptoms just before hauling to the sale to pass on to the next guy.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

copperhead46 said:


> I have a cow with that problem, she had pnumonia as a calf and now has scarred lungs. She always sounds bad, so maybe she came with it.
> P.J.


copperhead may be correct. Called a "lunger" around here. It'll probably never do well if that is what is wrong.


----------

